# Lets write a story. One word by each person



## Gagarin (Jul 15, 2008)

Once....


----------



## Sinkhead (Jul 15, 2008)

upon


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 15, 2008)

big


----------



## da_head (Jul 15, 2008)

(once upon big o.O?)

cheese


----------



## joemommasfat (Jul 15, 2008)

discharge


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey, why not?


----------



## Gagarin (Jul 15, 2008)

Mario


----------



## martin88 (Jul 15, 2008)

rapidly


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 15, 2008)

losing


----------



## R2DJ (Jul 15, 2008)

Peach


----------



## Gagarin (Jul 15, 2008)

during


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jul 15, 2008)

bumfun


----------



## Neko (Jul 15, 2008)

but


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 15, 2008)

couldnt


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 15, 2008)

perform


----------



## Monster On Strin (Jul 15, 2008)

the


----------



## Upperleft (Jul 15, 2008)

big


----------



## Orc (Jul 15, 2008)

operation
http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/index.php/A_Never-Ending_Story
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=37241


----------



## distorted.freque (Jul 15, 2008)

because


----------



## distorted.freque (Jul 15, 2008)

couldn't


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jul 15, 2008)

help


----------



## Orc (Jul 15, 2008)

reposting


----------



## KingAsix (Jul 15, 2008)

issues


----------



## Gore (Jul 15, 2008)

about


----------



## Jax (Jul 15, 2008)

Mom


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jul 15, 2008)

problems


----------



## Monster On Strin (Jul 15, 2008)

because


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 15, 2008)

he


----------



## Twiffles (Jul 15, 2008)

has


----------



## qwas (Jul 15, 2008)

hates


----------



## Monster On Strin (Jul 15, 2008)

for


----------



## xJonny (Jul 15, 2008)

AIDS


----------



## Monster On Strin (Jul 15, 2008)

.


----------



## Draxi (Jul 16, 2008)

Luigi


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 16, 2008)

has


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Jul 16, 2008)

Poonge


----------



## Twiffles (Jul 16, 2008)

with


----------



## A4NoOb (Jul 16, 2008)

penis


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 16, 2008)

and


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 16, 2008)

in


----------



## moozxy (Jul 16, 2008)

I

*Posts merged*

LIKE

*Posts merged*

TO

*Posts merged*

MOVE

*Posts merged*

IT

*Posts merged*

MOVE

*Posts merged*

IT!
(science isn't online )


----------



## deathfisaro (Jul 16, 2008)

Testing


----------



## Quanno (Jul 16, 2008)

he


----------



## Gagarin (Jul 16, 2008)

aknowledge


----------



## Prime (Jul 16, 2008)

your


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 16, 2008)

testicles


----------



## Sephi (Jul 16, 2008)

because


----------



## deathfisaro (Jul 16, 2008)

fail


----------



## Endogene (Jul 16, 2008)

ed


----------



## Kuya (Jul 16, 2008)

tits.


----------



## Monster On Strin (Jul 16, 2008)

Crappy


----------



## xJonny (Jul 16, 2008)

penetrating


----------



## Wabsta (Jul 16, 2008)

horses


----------



## Endogene (Jul 16, 2008)

ride


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 16, 2008)

gender dismorphia


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 17, 2008)

bleeding


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 17, 2008)

cut


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## DarkAura (Jul 17, 2008)

paste


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 17, 2008)

Once…. upon big cheese discharge Mario rapidly losing Peach during bumfun but couldnt perform the big operation because Bowser couldn’t help reposting issues about Mom problems because he has hate for AIDS.  Luigi has Poonge with penis and in I LIKE TO MOVE IT MOVE IT!  Testing he aknowledge your testicles because fail ed tits.  Crappy penetrating horses ride gender dismorphia bleeding cut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 paste


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 17, 2008)

is


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 17, 2008)

fastly


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 17, 2008)

accumulating


----------



## A4NoOb (Jul 17, 2008)

Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis


----------



## Dylaan (Jul 17, 2008)

this


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 17, 2008)

bollocks


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 17, 2008)

ain't


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Jul 18, 2008)

ducats


----------



## Twiffles (Jul 18, 2008)

during


----------



## warbird (Jul 18, 2008)

the


----------



## Mewgia (Jul 18, 2008)

arrival


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 18, 2008)

of


----------



## Orc (Jul 18, 2008)

Orc


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jul 18, 2008)

omgwtfbbqsausehaxlol


----------



## apb407 (Jul 18, 2008)

but


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 18, 2008)

nyuu


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 18, 2008)

Nipahh~!!!'d


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 18, 2008)

hee-ho!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jul 18, 2008)

loved


----------



## science (Jul 18, 2008)

nipples


----------



## Orc (Jul 18, 2008)

being


----------



## science (Jul 18, 2008)

tits


----------



## Orc (Jul 18, 2008)

and


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 18, 2008)

gaggles


----------



## Orc (Jul 18, 2008)

. Fortunately,


----------



## science (Jul 18, 2008)

everything


----------



## Orc (Jul 18, 2008)

ate


----------



## science (Jul 18, 2008)

delicious


----------



## Orc (Jul 18, 2008)

CAEK


----------



## science (Jul 18, 2008)

since


----------



## Gore (Jul 18, 2008)

dicks


edut : late, but still works I guess.


----------



## science (Jul 18, 2008)

stole



Spoiler






			
				moozxy said:
			
		

> I
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> ...




LOL


----------



## Orc (Jul 18, 2008)

love


----------



## science (Jul 18, 2008)

from


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 18, 2008)

pico


----------



## science (Jul 18, 2008)

to


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 18, 2008)

chico


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 18, 2008)

YOU EDITED YOUR POST WE DONT SPEAK MOONSPEAK HERE


----------



## science (Jul 18, 2008)

YOU EDITED YOURS TOO


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 18, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> chico



Battletoads


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 18, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> YOU EDITED YOURS TOO


OOPS


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jul 18, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> chico



then


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 18, 2008)

he


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 18, 2008)

murdered


----------



## Wabsta (Jul 18, 2008)

Birdo


----------



## notnarb (Jul 18, 2008)

casually


----------



## jan777 (Jul 18, 2008)

watches


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 18, 2008)

TV


----------



## SG (Jul 18, 2008)

and

(CREATIVE INPUT!!!11!)


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 18, 2008)

sits


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 18, 2008)

nonchalantly


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 18, 2008)

in


----------



## Gagarin (Jul 23, 2008)

Helsinki


----------



## natkoden (Jul 23, 2008)

while


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 23, 2008)

touching

*Posts merged*

his

*Posts merged*

big

*Posts merged*

hairy


----------



## natkoden (Jul 23, 2008)

dickpenis


(?)


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 23, 2008)

that

*Posts merged*

is

*Posts merged*

YOU

*Posts merged*

CAN

*Posts merged*

STAND

*Posts merged*

UNDER

*Posts merged*

MAH

*Posts merged*

UMBEEERRRREEEELLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!

*Posts merged*

ELLA

*Posts merged*

ELLA

*Posts merged*

ELLA

*Posts merged*

EH

*Posts merged*

EH

*Posts merged*

EH

*Posts merged*

Eh


----------



## Gagarin (Jul 23, 2008)

In Helsinki


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 23, 2008)

EH

*Posts merged*

NO YOU RUINED MAH COMBO!!!!!!11!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 23, 2008)

lite


----------



## Curley5959 (Jul 23, 2008)

My


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 25, 2008)

god!


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jul 25, 2008)

Those


----------



## distorted.freque (Jul 25, 2008)

dunderheads


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jul 25, 2008)

ate


----------



## distorted.freque (Jul 25, 2008)

my


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 25, 2008)

Rooster


----------



## distorted.freque (Jul 25, 2008)

and


----------



## Deleted member 49417 (Jul 25, 2008)

made


----------



## War (Jul 25, 2008)

me


----------



## distorted.freque (Jul 25, 2008)

strangle


----------



## Smuff (Jul 25, 2008)

alpacas


----------



## leetcakes (Jul 25, 2008)

and


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 25, 2008)

stupid


----------



## ianz (Jul 25, 2008)

spoild


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 25, 2008)

brat


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 25, 2008)

EDIT: SHE


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2008)

was


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 25, 2008)

sucking EDIT: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 u know where this is going...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j/k


----------



## Monster On Strin (Jul 25, 2008)

its


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 25, 2008)

rooster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (other word for it)


----------



## bobrules (Jul 25, 2008)

Suddenly


----------



## Monster On Strin (Jul 25, 2008)

the


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 25, 2008)

mom


----------



## Monster On Strin (Jul 25, 2008)

saw


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 25, 2008)

them


----------



## bobrules (Jul 25, 2008)

and


----------



## Monster On Strin (Jul 25, 2008)

with


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 25, 2008)

courage


----------



## Monster On Strin (Jul 25, 2008)

she


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 25, 2008)

sucked


----------



## Hehe Moo (Jul 25, 2008)

on......


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 25, 2008)

the


----------



## wynsezhello (Jul 25, 2008)

lolcat


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 25, 2008)

lolcats...rooster !!!!!


----------



## Sephi (Jul 25, 2008)

because


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 25, 2008)

it


----------



## Minox (Jul 25, 2008)

was


----------



## wynsezhello (Jul 25, 2008)

flavrd


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 25, 2008)

nutritious


----------



## Monster On Strin (Jul 25, 2008)

because


----------



## Minox (Jul 25, 2008)

the


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 25, 2008)

dad


----------



## Mazor (Jul 25, 2008)

Norwegian


----------



## wynsezhello (Jul 25, 2008)

wore


----------



## Minox (Jul 25, 2008)

a


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 25, 2008)

vibrator


----------



## wynsezhello (Jul 25, 2008)

boots+1


----------



## Monster On Strin (Jul 25, 2008)

was


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 25, 2008)

comfy


----------



## Monster On Strin (Jul 25, 2008)

and


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 25, 2008)

nutritious


----------



## kevenka (Jul 25, 2008)

What


----------



## kevenka (Jul 25, 2008)

Accidently double post


----------



## wynsezhello (Jul 25, 2008)

but


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 25, 2008)

horny


----------



## Monster On Strin (Jul 25, 2008)

dinosaurs


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 25, 2008)

that


----------



## wynsezhello (Jul 25, 2008)

danced


----------



## Monster On Strin (Jul 25, 2008)

like


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 25, 2008)

pussys


----------



## Monster On Strin (Jul 25, 2008)

due


----------



## kevenka (Jul 25, 2008)

lick

Editamn...I am so confuse...everytime I try to post, like 3 come in at the same time


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 25, 2008)

to


----------



## wynsezhello (Jul 25, 2008)

survive


----------



## Monster On Strin (Jul 25, 2008)

a


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 25, 2008)

condom


----------



## wynsezhello (Jul 25, 2008)

malfunction


----------



## Monster On Strin (Jul 25, 2008)

.


----------



## wynsezhello (Jul 25, 2008)

The


----------



## Monster On Strin (Jul 25, 2008)

giant


----------



## Trippy (Jul 25, 2008)

touched


----------



## Sephi (Jul 26, 2008)

his


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jul 26, 2008)

tits


----------



## Sephi (Jul 26, 2008)

naughtily


----------



## Twiffles (Jul 26, 2008)

while


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jul 26, 2008)

cannibalism


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 26, 2008)

unicorns


----------



## Curley5959 (Jul 26, 2008)

rape


----------



## Sephi (Jul 26, 2008)

for


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 26, 2008)

justice


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 26, 2008)

and


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 26, 2008)

lots


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jul 26, 2008)

of


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 26, 2008)

sex.


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 26, 2008)

Later


----------



## wchill (Jul 26, 2008)

your


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 26, 2008)

Mom


----------



## Trippy (Jul 26, 2008)

snatched


----------



## wchill (Jul 26, 2008)

raped


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jul 26, 2008)

Kikkoman


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 27, 2008)

Z


----------



## cherryduck (Jul 27, 2008)

special


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jul 27, 2008)

sauce


----------



## cherryduck (Jul 27, 2008)

love


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 27, 2008)

and


----------



## Minox (Jul 27, 2008)

Chuck


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 27, 2008)

Minor_IX=chucked
me=pussys


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 27, 2008)

Deterred


----------



## xJonny (Jul 28, 2008)

groping


----------



## Son of Science (Jul 29, 2008)

cankles


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 29, 2008)

shattered


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 29, 2008)

cocks


----------



## Gagarin (Jul 29, 2008)

with Chuck Norris


----------



## Talaria (Nov 8, 2008)

Right new story.

Starting


----------



## Galacta (Nov 8, 2008)

There


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 8, 2008)

penguins


----------



## Galacta (Nov 8, 2008)

shot


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 8, 2008)

themselves


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 8, 2008)

between


----------



## Galacta (Nov 8, 2008)

werehogs


----------



## Searinox (Nov 8, 2008)

outside


----------



## oliebol (Nov 8, 2008)

McDonalds


----------



## Galacta (Nov 8, 2008)

shooting


----------



## Prime (Nov 8, 2008)

and


----------



## Searinox (Nov 8, 2008)

pickles


----------



## Galacta (Nov 8, 2008)

Burning


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 8, 2008)

alive


----------



## oliebol (Nov 8, 2008)

for


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 8, 2008)

breakfast


----------



## Dark (Nov 8, 2008)

.


----------



## oliebol (Nov 8, 2008)

END !


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 9, 2008)

Is


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Nov 9, 2008)

BUBBLES


----------



## Minox (Nov 9, 2008)

with


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 9, 2008)

chickens(WTF!?)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 9, 2008)

nuked


----------



## Minox (Nov 9, 2008)

and


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 9, 2008)

flew


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 9, 2008)

away


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 9, 2008)

to


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 9, 2008)

hell


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 9, 2008)

humping


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 9, 2008)

this


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 9, 2008)

forum


----------



## ????????™ (Nov 9, 2008)

with


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 9, 2008)

that


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 9, 2008)

our


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 9, 2008)

pingas


----------



## Galacta (Nov 9, 2008)

Wii


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 9, 2008)

suck


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

juice


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 9, 2008)

older


----------



## Binkx (Nov 9, 2008)

than


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

baby


----------



## oliebol (Nov 9, 2008)

ass


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

diaper


----------



## Noitora (Nov 9, 2008)

what


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

flavour


----------



## Dark (Nov 9, 2008)

drink


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 9, 2008)

is


----------



## Minox (Nov 10, 2008)

not


----------



## xJonny (Nov 10, 2008)

wearing


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 10, 2008)

panties


----------



## Galacta (Nov 10, 2008)

beneath


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 10, 2008)

toast!


----------



## AeroHex (Nov 10, 2008)

numb nuts


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 10, 2008)

killed


----------



## epicelite (Nov 10, 2008)

binary


----------



## updowners (Nov 10, 2008)

CHEESE!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 10, 2008)

with


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 10, 2008)

fail


----------



## Galacta (Nov 10, 2008)

in


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 10, 2008)

life support


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 10, 2008)

p1ngpong


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 10, 2008)

ate


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 10, 2008)

raw


----------



## Galacta (Nov 10, 2008)

brains


----------



## Raika (Nov 10, 2008)

with
PS: Poke_arc you changed your name AGAIN!??


----------



## Galacta (Nov 10, 2008)

pleasure
PS. You do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a hell lot of timez!


----------



## Raika (Nov 10, 2008)

and
PS. Its my signature expression


----------



## Galacta (Nov 10, 2008)

care
PS.


----------



## Upperleft (Nov 10, 2008)

not
PS: COMBO BREAKER


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 10, 2008)

fuck up
PS: OMG!! UPPERLEFT YOUR AVATAR TOTALLY OWNZ!!


----------



## Upperleft (Nov 10, 2008)

things
PS: Albus is more creepier than ever


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 10, 2008)

all


----------



## deathfisaro (Nov 10, 2008)

babiez


----------



## oliebol (Nov 10, 2008)

and


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 10, 2008)

one


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 10, 2008)

then...

P.S.

What happened to the "lets reach 20,000 posts-topic." I haven't been able to find it?


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 10, 2008)

something


----------



## Minox (Nov 10, 2008)

completely


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 11, 2008)

random


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 11, 2008)

exploded


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 11, 2008)

pokemon


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 11, 2008)

balls


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 11, 2008)

appeared


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 11, 2008)

above


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 11, 2008)

her


----------



## Galacta (Nov 11, 2008)

kirbeh


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 11, 2008)

while


----------



## Galacta (Nov 11, 2008)

Bob


----------



## redact (Nov 11, 2008)

ejaculated


----------



## Galacta (Nov 11, 2008)

himself


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 11, 2008)

with


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 11, 2008)

knife


----------



## Frog (Nov 11, 2008)

But


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 11, 2008)

frogs


----------



## Galacta (Nov 11, 2008)

drowned


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 11, 2008)

through


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 11, 2008)

it's


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hat....


----------



## Galacta (Nov 11, 2008)

but


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 11, 2008)

white stuff


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 11, 2008)

came

(only 1 word )


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 11, 2008)

what


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 11, 2008)

snowing


----------



## Galacta (Nov 11, 2008)

into


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 11, 2008)

out

(Ive seen plenty of two word replies.)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 11, 2008)

valleys


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 11, 2008)

of


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 11, 2008)

cheesy


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 11, 2008)

attempts


----------



## Galacta (Nov 11, 2008)

Toys


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 11, 2008)

some


----------



## Galacta (Nov 11, 2008)

robots


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 11, 2008)

people


----------



## Galacta (Nov 11, 2008)

had


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 11, 2008)

just


----------



## Galacta (Nov 11, 2008)

typed


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 11, 2008)

put


----------



## Galacta (Nov 11, 2008)

robot


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 11, 2008)

anything


----------



## Galacta (Nov 11, 2008)

with


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 11, 2008)

in


----------



## Galacta (Nov 11, 2008)

Holland


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 11, 2008)

here


----------



## Galacta (Nov 11, 2008)

there


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 11, 2008)

and


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 11, 2008)

cheesewhizz


----------



## oliebol (Nov 11, 2008)

sword


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 11, 2008)

ohblahdee


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 11, 2008)

trolling


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 11, 2008)

massacre


----------



## Minox (Nov 11, 2008)

of


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 11, 2008)

Sweden!


----------



## Minox (Nov 11, 2008)

Then


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 11, 2008)

what


----------



## Minox (Nov 11, 2008)

happened?


----------



## Seven (Nov 11, 2008)

Who


----------



## Minox (Nov 11, 2008)

fragged


----------



## oliebol (Nov 11, 2008)

something


----------



## saxamo (Nov 11, 2008)

on


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 11, 2008)

your


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 11, 2008)

trousers


----------



## oliebol (Nov 11, 2008)

but


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 11, 2008)

missed


----------



## Minox (Nov 11, 2008)

that


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 11, 2008)

thing


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2008)

which


----------



## oliebol (Nov 11, 2008)

obviously


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 11, 2008)

was


----------



## Minox (Nov 11, 2008)

not


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 11, 2008)

large


----------



## Minox (Nov 11, 2008)

or


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 11, 2008)

explosive


----------



## oliebol (Nov 11, 2008)

elephant ( It doesn't fit in the sentece, but it's still very special!)


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 12, 2008)

shit


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 12, 2008)

although


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 12, 2008)

Brian


----------



## Galacta (Nov 12, 2008)

Bakic


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 12, 2008)

Saw


----------



## Galacta (Nov 12, 2008)

Brian


----------



## AXYPB (Nov 12, 2008)

Do


----------



## Galacta (Nov 12, 2008)

Something


----------



## AXYPB (Nov 12, 2008)

So


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 12, 2008)

smexy!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 12, 2008)

Brian


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 12, 2008)

what


----------



## Galacta (Nov 12, 2008)

happened


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 12, 2008)

Someone


----------



## Galacta (Nov 12, 2008)

hammered


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 12, 2008)

Cleopatra


----------



## Minox (Nov 12, 2008)

Jones


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 12, 2008)

baseball


----------



## Galacta (Nov 12, 2008)

toy


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 12, 2008)

while


----------



## AXYPB (Nov 12, 2008)

Driving


----------



## Minox (Nov 12, 2008)

drunk


----------



## oliebol (Nov 12, 2008)

in


----------



## playallday (Nov 12, 2008)

Wendy's


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 12, 2008)

restaurant


----------



## playallday (Nov 12, 2008)

killing


----------



## Minox (Nov 12, 2008)

several


----------



## playallday (Nov 12, 2008)

woman


----------



## Minox (Nov 12, 2008)

named


----------



## Minox (Nov 12, 2008)

Bernard


----------



## playallday (Nov 12, 2008)

Bone


----------



## AXYPB (Nov 12, 2008)

Her


----------



## ????????™ (Nov 13, 2008)

BIG


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 13, 2008)

Sign


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 13, 2008)

Said


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 13, 2008)

Eat


----------



## science (Nov 13, 2008)

me


----------



## da_head (Nov 13, 2008)

owned


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 13, 2008)

cakes


----------



## da_head (Nov 13, 2008)

i hate u 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ear


----------



## AXYPB (Nov 13, 2008)

ful


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 13, 2008)

of


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 13, 2008)

Kinnikuman!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 13, 2008)

Ramenman


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 13, 2008)

danced


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 13, 2008)

together


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 13, 2008)

while


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 13, 2008)

Dipping


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 13, 2008)

PINGAS


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 13, 2008)

into


----------



## nicobellec (Nov 13, 2008)

ear holes


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 13, 2008)

and


----------



## tshu (Nov 13, 2008)

pooping.


----------



## Minox (Nov 13, 2008)

everywhere


----------



## moozxy (Nov 13, 2008)

always


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 13, 2008)

nonstop


----------



## imz (Nov 13, 2008)

whilst


----------



## qlum (Nov 13, 2008)

angry


----------



## playallday (Nov 13, 2008)

kids


----------



## Minox (Nov 13, 2008)

murder


----------



## qlum (Nov 13, 2008)

plushy


----------



## GameSoul (Nov 13, 2008)

pokemanz


----------



## playallday (Nov 13, 2008)

hack


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

pack


----------



## playallday (Nov 14, 2008)

free


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

from


----------



## Tanas (Nov 14, 2008)

pseudopseudohypoparathyroidism


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 14, 2008)

randomly


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Which


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 14, 2008)

Resulted


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 14, 2008)

in


----------



## Galacta (Nov 14, 2008)

Murder.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 14, 2008)

AC-DC


----------



## qlum (Nov 14, 2008)

stupidly


----------



## Galacta (Nov 14, 2008)

Sung


----------



## qlum (Nov 14, 2008)

idiotic


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 14, 2008)

satanic


----------



## Galacta (Nov 14, 2008)

Ice


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 14, 2008)

Cube


----------



## Galacta (Nov 14, 2008)

style


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 14, 2008)

Meanwhile


----------



## qlum (Nov 14, 2008)

Hexakosioihexekontahexaphobic


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 14, 2008)

Fail


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 14, 2008)

I


----------



## Raika (Nov 14, 2008)

started


----------



## Upperleft (Nov 14, 2008)

A war


----------



## Raika (Nov 14, 2008)

with


----------



## qlum (Nov 14, 2008)

imploding


----------



## AXYPB (Nov 14, 2008)

AXYPBs


----------



## BL4Z3D247 (Nov 14, 2008)

up


----------



## oliebol (Nov 14, 2008)

someone's


----------



## qlum (Nov 14, 2008)

Bomberman


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 15, 2008)

TurboGraphix-16


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 15, 2008)

desu


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 15, 2008)

shiranai


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 15, 2008)

Pokeball!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qlum (Nov 15, 2008)

shotgun


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

pipe


----------



## qlum (Nov 15, 2008)

launcher


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2008)

firmware


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 15, 2008)

file


----------



## BoomtownBilly (Nov 15, 2008)

under


----------



## Dark (Nov 15, 2008)

your


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

PINGAS!!!!!!!!


----------



## GameSoul (Nov 16, 2008)

Assman


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

danced


----------



## AXYPB (Nov 16, 2008)

And


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

shagged


----------



## AXYPB (Nov 16, 2008)

Zombie


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 16, 2008)

what


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

are


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

Godot's


----------



## oliebol (Nov 16, 2008)

with


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 16, 2008)

Mama


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 16, 2008)

Luigi


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 16, 2008)

and


----------



## Minox (Nov 16, 2008)

pie


----------



## qlum (Nov 16, 2008)

nukers.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 16, 2008)

They


----------



## Minox (Nov 16, 2008)

started


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 16, 2008)

experimenting


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 17, 2008)

the


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 17, 2008)

boobies!!


----------



## Frog (Nov 17, 2008)

However


----------



## AXYPB (Nov 17, 2008)

Female


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 18, 2008)

kicks


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 12, 2011)

(reviving dead topic xD )
________________________

him in


----------



## Xuphor (Jun 12, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> him in


(1 word, not 2, so remove "in")

in


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 12, 2011)

his


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 12, 2011)

facepalm


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 12, 2011)

and


----------



## Xuphor (Jun 12, 2011)

proceeds


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 12, 2011)

with


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 12, 2011)

the


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 12, 2011)

creation


----------



## Xuphor (Jun 12, 2011)

giving


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 12, 2011)

his


----------



## Xuphor (Jun 12, 2011)

grammar


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 12, 2011)

was


----------



## Xuphor (Jun 12, 2011)

as


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 12, 2011)

sexy


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 12, 2011)

and

(somebody should compile every post to see what we have so far  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 12, 2011)

Sausage


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 12, 2011)

died.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 12, 2011)

But


----------



## Xuphor (Jun 12, 2011)

sausage


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 12, 2011)

turned


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Jun 12, 2011)

over


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 12, 2011)

into


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 12, 2011)

zeppelin


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 12, 2011)

whom


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 12, 2011)

AlanJohn


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 12, 2011)

destroyed


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 12, 2011)

Bacon


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 12, 2011)

omlet


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 12, 2011)

because


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 12, 2011)

he


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

liked


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 12, 2011)

monkat


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

however


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 12, 2011)

Sop


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

thought


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 12, 2011)

it


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

was


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 12, 2011)

p1ngpong


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

who


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 12, 2011)

claimed


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

that


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 12, 2011)

AlanJohn


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

wanted


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 12, 2011)

to


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 12, 2011)

masturbate


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 12, 2011)

to


----------



## TheDreamLord (Jun 12, 2011)

me


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

and


----------



## TheDreamLord (Jun 12, 2011)

Yoshi


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 12, 2011)

but


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

30084pm


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 12, 2011)

stupid


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

(i'm gonna assume that says "stupidly")

had


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 12, 2011)

his


----------



## Narayan (Jun 12, 2011)

pants


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

on.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 12, 2011)

Sausage


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

is


----------



## Narayan (Jun 12, 2011)

going


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

to


----------



## Narayan (Jun 12, 2011)

be


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

poo


----------



## sergster1 (Jun 12, 2011)

and


----------



## Narayan (Jun 12, 2011)

stick


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

to


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 12, 2011)

Lucario


----------



## skateboard34 (Jun 12, 2011)

with


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

who


----------



## Ikki (Jun 12, 2011)

he


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 13, 2011)

married


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 13, 2011)

and


----------



## sergster1 (Jun 13, 2011)

sop


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 13, 2011)

after


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

Came


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 13, 2011)

doggy


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

style


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

cos


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

Alyx Vance


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jun 13, 2011)

killed


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

Gordon Freeman


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

and


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

alejon


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

thought


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

that


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

AlanJohn


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

was


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

monstrously


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 13, 2011)

evil


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

and


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 13, 2011)

surprisingly


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

stupid


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

because


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

Sausage head


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

walked


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

on


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

his


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

penis


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

-top


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2011)

with


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

a bunch of friends


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

but


----------



## Narayan (Jun 13, 2011)

Catboy


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

licks


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

AlanJohns


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

giant


----------



## Narayan (Jun 13, 2011)

chest


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

with


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

penis


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2011)

face


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

hair


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

but


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

he


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

sucked


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

on


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

AlanJohns


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

lollipop


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

with


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

KirbyBoy


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

sucking


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

because


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

alejon


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

likes


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

other


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

men


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

and


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

they


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

like


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

every


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

bit


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

of


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

my little


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

alejon's


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

cute


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

chestpenis


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

located


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

on


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

my


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

head


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

behind


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 13, 2011)

my


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

anus


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

hole


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

I


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

am


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

gay


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

just


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

like


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

that


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

guy


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

over


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

on


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

the


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

roof


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

of


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

my


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

penis


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

, it's


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

not

(Wait, AlanJohn's penis is gay?)


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

that

(probably)


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

its


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

a lot


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

of


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

penis


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

in

(But why does he have a penis? -->)


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

my

(did you check his profile or rather hers?)


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

arse


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

because

(Yes, and I'm still in a shock)
((Darn, still didn't post my 'huge' message))


----------



## ars25 (Jun 13, 2011)

it


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

likes


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

AlanJohn


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

to


----------



## ars25 (Jun 13, 2011)

something


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

special


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

... not.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

AlanJohn


----------



## ars25 (Jun 13, 2011)

quiet


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

... not.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

Penis


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

in


----------



## ars25 (Jun 13, 2011)

vagina


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

arse


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

hair


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

sexy


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

sausage


----------



## ars25 (Jun 13, 2011)

head


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

.


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

Greetings,


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

my


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

*huge*


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

sexy


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

and


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

cool


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

hair.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

Hello


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

world


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

!


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

I


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

want


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

to


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

get


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

raped


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

by


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 13, 2011)

You


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

for


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

nothing


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

because


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

I


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

am


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 13, 2011)

shit


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

-less


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 13, 2011)

than


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

AlanJohn


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 13, 2011)

.The


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

world


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 13, 2011)

of


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

Costello


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 13, 2011)

is


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

not


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 13, 2011)

so


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

good


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

at


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

sex


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 13, 2011)

with


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

me.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2011)

I


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

love


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

my


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

penis


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

cos


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

'em


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 13, 2011)

is


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

1337


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 13, 2011)

.


----------



## Cuelhu (Jun 13, 2011)

Hairy


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

Balls.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

asses


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2011)

sex


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

is


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

awesome


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2011)

in


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

the


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

butt

(what what?)


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Pickles


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jun 13, 2011)

are


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

tasty


----------



## snake2 (Jun 13, 2011)

hookers


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

though


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

I


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 13, 2011)

can't


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

always


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 13, 2011)

lick


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

AlanJohns


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 13, 2011)

eye


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

underneath


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 13, 2011)

The


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

tiny


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jun 13, 2011)

peach


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

of


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

my


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 13, 2011)

tree


----------



## pistone (Jun 14, 2011)

coz


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 14, 2011)

Catboy


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 14, 2011)

ate


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 14, 2011)

our


----------



## Cuelhu (Jun 14, 2011)

cake.


----------



## tlyee61 (Jun 14, 2011)

bacon


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 14, 2011)

and


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 14, 2011)

sausage


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 14, 2011)

plot


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 14, 2011)

down


----------



## Paarish (Jun 14, 2011)

the


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 14, 2011)

hill


----------



## Paarish (Jun 14, 2011)

while


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 14, 2011)

we and

(ninja'd Alanjohn so I had to add "and" )


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 14, 2011)

Sop


----------



## Paarish (Jun 14, 2011)

thought


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 14, 2011)

of


----------



## Paarish (Jun 14, 2011)

a


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 14, 2011)

awesome


----------



## Paarish (Jun 14, 2011)

plan


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 14, 2011)

to


----------



## Paarish (Jun 14, 2011)

destroy


----------



## wasim (Jun 14, 2011)

you


----------



## Paarish (Jun 14, 2011)

and


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 14, 2011)

monkat


----------



## Paarish (Jun 14, 2011)

wanted


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jun 14, 2011)

to


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 14, 2011)

sex


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 14, 2011)

himself


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 14, 2011)

. You


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jun 14, 2011)

said


----------



## Waflix (Jun 14, 2011)

that


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 14, 2011)

my


----------



## Waflix (Jun 14, 2011)

father


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 14, 2011)

was


----------



## Waflix (Jun 14, 2011)

a


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 14, 2011)

monkat


----------



## Waflix (Jun 14, 2011)

without


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 14, 2011)

a


----------



## Waflix (Jun 14, 2011)

nipple


----------



## pistone (Jun 14, 2011)

after


----------



## Waflix (Jun 14, 2011)

the


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 14, 2011)

Black Mesa incident


----------



## Paarish (Jun 14, 2011)

was


----------



## pistone (Jun 14, 2011)

trasformed


----------



## Waflix (Jun 14, 2011)

into


----------



## pistone (Jun 14, 2011)

ultimate


----------



## Waflix (Jun 14, 2011)

super


----------



## pistone (Jun 14, 2011)

mega


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 14, 2011)

ultra


----------



## pistone (Jun 14, 2011)

duper


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 14, 2011)

man


----------



## Waflix (Jun 14, 2011)

without


----------



## pistone (Jun 14, 2011)

teeth


----------



## Waflix (Jun 14, 2011)

, except


----------



## pistone (Jun 14, 2011)

for


----------



## Waflix (Jun 14, 2011)

his


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 14, 2011)

front


----------



## Waflix (Jun 14, 2011)

rainbow-coloured


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 14, 2011)

ChestPenis


----------



## Waflix (Jun 14, 2011)

underneath


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 14, 2011)

AlanJohn's


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 14, 2011)

Bleeding


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 14, 2011)

vagina


----------



## Paarish (Jun 14, 2011)

.


----------



## Waflix (Jun 14, 2011)

But


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 14, 2011)

the


----------



## Waflix (Jun 14, 2011)

man


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 14, 2011)

fell


----------



## Waflix (Jun 14, 2011)

into


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 14, 2011)

the


----------



## Waflix (Jun 14, 2011)

black


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 14, 2011)

pit


----------



## Waflix (Jun 14, 2011)

located


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 14, 2011)

within


----------



## Waflix (Jun 14, 2011)

the


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 14, 2011)

bloody


----------



## Waflix (Jun 14, 2011)

eye


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 14, 2011)

of


----------



## Waflix (Jun 14, 2011)

my


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 14, 2011)

Corn


----------



## pistone (Jun 14, 2011)

taken


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 15, 2011)

from


----------



## junkerde (Jun 15, 2011)

martin88 said:
			
		

> rapidly


god damn i love your avatar


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Jun 15, 2011)

screaming


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 15, 2011)

the


----------



## Paarish (Jun 15, 2011)

feeling


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Jun 15, 2011)

of


----------



## pistone (Jun 15, 2011)

anger


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Jun 15, 2011)

.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 15, 2011)

How


----------



## pistone (Jun 15, 2011)

the


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 15, 2011)

Baby


----------



## Waflix (Jun 15, 2011)

did


----------



## pistone (Jun 15, 2011)

become


----------



## Waflix (Jun 15, 2011)

my


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 15, 2011)

son


----------



## Waflix (Jun 15, 2011)

, I


----------



## pistone (Jun 15, 2011)

did


----------



## Waflix (Jun 15, 2011)

not


----------



## GenesisX (Jun 15, 2011)

Loopalinda


----------



## Waflix (Jun 15, 2011)

my


----------



## GenesisX (Jun 15, 2011)

fartbox


----------



## pistone (Jun 15, 2011)

full


----------



## Waflix (Jun 15, 2011)

with


----------



## pistone (Jun 15, 2011)

oranges


----------



## Waflix (Jun 15, 2011)

made


----------



## pistone (Jun 15, 2011)

in


----------



## Waflix (Jun 15, 2011)

Pakistan


----------



## pistone (Jun 15, 2011)

from


----------



## Waflix (Jun 15, 2011)

fresh


----------



## pistone (Jun 15, 2011)

apples


----------



## Waflix (Jun 15, 2011)

coming


----------



## pistone (Jun 15, 2011)

from


----------



## Waflix (Jun 15, 2011)

my


----------



## pistone (Jun 15, 2011)

garden

**off topic :i think that someone should make  game/movie from this story 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   ****


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 15, 2011)

which


----------



## pistone (Jun 15, 2011)

was


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 15, 2011)

like


----------



## Waflix (Jun 15, 2011)

like

(Sorry...)


----------



## pistone (Jun 15, 2011)

Mario's


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 15, 2011)

hair


----------



## pistone (Jun 15, 2011)

covered


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 15, 2011)

by


----------



## pistone (Jun 15, 2011)

cola


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 15, 2011)

hat


----------



## pistone (Jun 15, 2011)

and


----------



## Waflix (Jun 15, 2011)

miniature


----------



## pistone (Jun 15, 2011)

ships


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 15, 2011)

made


----------



## pistone (Jun 15, 2011)

from


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 15, 2011)

ugly


----------



## pistone (Jun 16, 2011)

fish


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 16, 2011)

that


----------



## ars25 (Jun 16, 2011)

eat


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 16, 2011)

my


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 16, 2011)

neighbor


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Jun 16, 2011)

.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 16, 2011)

He


----------



## Paarish (Jun 16, 2011)

was


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 16, 2011)

doing


----------



## signz (Jun 16, 2011)

her


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 16, 2011)

a


----------



## pistone (Jun 16, 2011)

test


----------



## signz (Jun 16, 2011)

of


----------



## Waflix (Jun 16, 2011)

intelligence


----------



## ars25 (Jun 16, 2011)

that


----------



## pistone (Jun 16, 2011)

thought


----------



## Waflix (Jun 16, 2011)

I ate


----------



## pistone (Jun 16, 2011)

a tree


----------



## Waflix (Jun 16, 2011)

that


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 16, 2011)

smells


----------



## pistone (Jun 16, 2011)

like


----------



## Waflix (Jun 16, 2011)

my


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 16, 2011)

pee


----------



## Waflix (Jun 16, 2011)

when


----------



## pistone (Jun 16, 2011)

i drink


----------



## Waflix (Jun 16, 2011)

my


----------



## pistone (Jun 16, 2011)

vodka


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 16, 2011)

with


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 16, 2011)

poop


----------



## Yumi (Jun 16, 2011)

it


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 16, 2011)

tastes


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 16, 2011)

alike


----------



## Waflix (Jun 16, 2011)

my


----------



## signz (Jun 16, 2011)

foot


----------



## Waflix (Jun 16, 2011)

when


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 16, 2011)

it


----------



## Waflix (Jun 16, 2011)

smells


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 16, 2011)

like


----------



## Waflix (Jun 16, 2011)

you!


----------



## pistone (Jun 16, 2011)

Today


----------



## signz (Jun 16, 2011)

we


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 17, 2011)

licked


----------



## Ssx9 (Jun 17, 2011)

her


----------



## Cuelhu (Jun 17, 2011)

nose


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 17, 2011)

and


----------



## Cuelhu (Jun 17, 2011)

eyebrows


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 17, 2011)

.


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 17, 2011)

Then


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 17, 2011)

there


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 17, 2011)

was


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Jun 17, 2011)

some


----------



## pistone (Jun 17, 2011)

war


----------



## wasim (Jun 17, 2011)

in


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 17, 2011)

EOF


----------



## pistone (Jun 17, 2011)

about


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 17, 2011)

Pokemon


----------



## Waflix (Jun 17, 2011)

in Japanese


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 17, 2011)

that


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 17, 2011)

was


----------



## Waflix (Jun 17, 2011)

*so*


----------



## Paarish (Jun 17, 2011)

stupid


----------



## Waflix (Jun 17, 2011)

that


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 17, 2011)

Monkat


----------



## Paarish (Jun 17, 2011)

went


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 17, 2011)

To


----------



## Cuelhu (Jun 17, 2011)

Catboy's


----------



## pistone (Jun 17, 2011)

pool


----------



## Waflix (Jun 17, 2011)

of


----------



## Cuelhu (Jun 17, 2011)

semen


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 17, 2011)

from


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 17, 2011)

AlanJohn


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 17, 2011)

and


----------



## Cuelhu (Jun 17, 2011)

Sausage Head.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 17, 2011)

Sop


----------



## Cuelhu (Jun 17, 2011)

jealous


----------



## Waflix (Jun 17, 2011)

and


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 17, 2011)

tj_cool


----------



## pistone (Jun 17, 2011)

vomiting


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 17, 2011)

over


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 17, 2011)

his


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 17, 2011)

Icecream


----------



## Ssx9 (Jun 17, 2011)

pikachu


----------



## Waflix (Jun 17, 2011)

eats


----------



## pistone (Jun 17, 2011)

all


----------



## Yumi (Jun 17, 2011)

day


----------



## pistone (Jun 17, 2011)

becouse


----------



## ars25 (Jun 18, 2011)

he

*Posts merged*

he


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2011)

likes


----------



## ars25 (Jun 18, 2011)

it


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2011)

in


----------



## ars25 (Jun 18, 2011)

his


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2011)

belly.


----------



## Ssx9 (Jun 18, 2011)

HOWEVER,


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2011)

he


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 18, 2011)

started


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2011)

to


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 18, 2011)

dance


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 18, 2011)

with


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 18, 2011)

Lemmywinks


----------



## Waflix (Jun 18, 2011)

nose


----------



## pistone (Jun 18, 2011)

and


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 18, 2011)

fell


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 18, 2011)

under


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 18, 2011)

a


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2011)

fat


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 18, 2011)

Lady


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 18, 2011)

that


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 18, 2011)

smells


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 18, 2011)

like


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 18, 2011)

p1ngpong's


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 18, 2011)

parfum


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 18, 2011)

and


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 18, 2011)

shampoo


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 18, 2011)

with


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2011)

his


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 18, 2011)

gel
----------------------------
_You can`t insult me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 18, 2011)

that


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 18, 2011)

smells


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 18, 2011)

acrid


----------



## Waflix (Jun 18, 2011)

, but


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 18, 2011)

wipes


----------



## Waflix (Jun 18, 2011)

like


----------



## pistone (Jun 18, 2011)

off


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 19, 2011)

men


----------



## Maid-chan (Jun 19, 2011)

Pudding


----------



## ars25 (Jun 19, 2011)

in


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jun 19, 2011)

My


----------



## ars25 (Jun 19, 2011)

vagina


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 19, 2011)

but


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 19, 2011)

its


----------



## Waflix (Jun 19, 2011)

just


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 19, 2011)

a


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 19, 2011)

rock


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 19, 2011)

. Anyway,


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 19, 2011)

he


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 19, 2011)

was


----------



## Waflix (Jun 19, 2011)

alone


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 19, 2011)

when


----------



## Waflix (Jun 19, 2011)

the


----------



## Cuelhu (Jun 19, 2011)

game


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 19, 2011)

, which


----------



## Waflix (Jun 19, 2011)

made


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 19, 2011)

no


----------



## Waflix (Jun 19, 2011)

difference


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 19, 2011)

, shat


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 19, 2011)

was


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 20, 2011)

here


----------



## Maid-chan (Jun 20, 2011)

Flat


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 20, 2011)

and


----------



## Waflix (Jun 20, 2011)

also


----------



## pistone (Jun 20, 2011)

up


----------



## Waflix (Jun 20, 2011)

to


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2011)

his


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 20, 2011)

space


----------



## Waflix (Jun 20, 2011)

penis


----------



## pistone (Jun 20, 2011)

made


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2011)

from


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 20, 2011)

AlanJohn


----------



## pistone (Jun 20, 2011)

exactly


----------



## Waflix (Jun 20, 2011)

when


----------



## pistone (Jun 20, 2011)

a hacker


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 20, 2011)

hacker


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 20, 2011)

hakced


----------



## Waflix (Jun 20, 2011)

hacking


----------



## Cuelhu (Jun 20, 2011)

trees


----------



## Lokao0 (Jun 21, 2011)

snooPING


----------



## Cuelhu (Jun 21, 2011)

as


----------



## Traversal (Jun 21, 2011)

usual


----------



## person66 (Jun 21, 2011)

his


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 21, 2011)

steamroller


----------



## Maid-chan (Jun 21, 2011)

hex


----------



## YetoJesse (Jun 21, 2011)

gotz


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 21, 2011)

bear


----------



## YetoJesse (Jun 21, 2011)

like


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 21, 2011)

every


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 21, 2011)

morning


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 21, 2011)

she


----------



## YetoJesse (Jun 21, 2011)

dies....


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 21, 2011)

Batman


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 21, 2011)

is


----------



## person66 (Jun 21, 2011)

homophobic


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2011)

and


----------



## Dter ic (Jun 21, 2011)

commits


----------



## ars25 (Jun 21, 2011)

suicide


----------



## Paarish (Jun 21, 2011)

using


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 21, 2011)

a


----------



## Paarish (Jun 21, 2011)

large


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2011)

fork


----------



## pistone (Jun 22, 2011)

after


----------



## YetoJesse (Jun 22, 2011)

humping ...................                ..................                ...................... (please say a smurf >


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 22, 2011)

cows.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 22, 2011)

Guilty


----------



## person66 (Jun 22, 2011)

for


----------



## YetoJesse (Jun 22, 2011)

not


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jun 22, 2011)

eating


----------



## pistone (Jun 23, 2011)

smurf


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 23, 2011)

:yaypenis:


----------



## person66 (Jun 23, 2011)

decided


----------



## tagzard (Jun 23, 2011)

Billy


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jun 24, 2011)

was


----------



## Maid-chan (Jun 25, 2011)

Pudding


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 25, 2011)

his


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jun 25, 2011)

mother


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2011)

{{}}


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 25, 2011)

a


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 26, 2011)

huge


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 26, 2011)

rock


----------



## signz (Oct 10, 2015)

made


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 11, 2015)

Cherry Pie


----------



## Flame (Oct 11, 2015)

hard


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 11, 2015)

dick

BTW Remember this:


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 12, 2015)

.(End of sentence) Cherry Pie


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 12, 2015)

faps


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 12, 2015)

Handjob


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 12, 2015)

(Cherry Pie faps handjob?...)

until


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 12, 2015)

Vinny


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 12, 2015)

oops sorry, I though i was on True word game
---
Sploush


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 12, 2015)

STDs


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 12, 2015)

EVERYWHERE


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 12, 2015)

and


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 12, 2015)

got


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 12, 2015)

herpes


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 12, 2015)

and


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 12, 2015)

ebola


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 12, 2015)

in


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 12, 2015)

his


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 12, 2015)

bum bum. Then Vinny came along, and decided to differentiate between cats and dogs. Cats won, and the dogs ended up...


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 12, 2015)

in


----------



## nxwing (Oct 12, 2015)

Van


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 12, 2015)

...couver


----------



## nxwing (Oct 12, 2015)

where


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 12, 2015)

many people go to to have fun. A few years later, many idiotic nazis have turned into the black male patriarchy and have.....


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 12, 2015)

ONE word


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 12, 2015)

Noctosphere said:


> ONE word


2 BAD 2 DAY


----------



## Margen67 (Oct 12, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> many people go to to have fun. A few years later, many idiotic nazis have turned into the black male patriarchy and have.....


listened to Linkin Park for so long their ears start to..


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 12, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> listened to Linkin Park for so long their ears start to..


burn in hell. Afterwards, Margaret and Daryl decided to combine oil and water, and they actually mixed! But then...


----------



## Margen67 (Oct 12, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> burn in hell. Afterwards, Margaret and Daryl decided to combine oil and water, and they actually mixed! But then...


A Wild Grimer Appears!..


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 12, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> A Wild Grimer Appears!..


He uses super slash! It's super effective! And...


----------



## Margen67 (Oct 12, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> He uses super slash! It's super effective! And...


Error! Nonexistent move! Grimer.exe has stopped working..


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 12, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> Error! Nonexistent move! Grimer.exe has stopped working..


Therefore, Terrence Steadman who was using Grimer.exe has committed suicide because of this. Jared from the play has came back to life and...


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 12, 2015)

realized that his way of posting multiple words is ruining the fun for others.


----------



## Margen67 (Oct 13, 2015)

and


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 13, 2015)

then


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 13, 2015)

toilets


----------



## Margen67 (Oct 13, 2015)

exploded


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 13, 2015)

and


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Oct 13, 2015)

then


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 13, 2015)

strippers


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 13, 2015)

exploded


----------



## Margen67 (Oct 13, 2015)

and


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 13, 2015)

then


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 13, 2015)

Margaret


----------



## vayanui8 (Oct 13, 2015)

Killed


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 13, 2015)

DarkFlare69


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 13, 2015)

, who


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 13, 2015)

wrote cemu


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 13, 2015)

for


----------



## vayanui8 (Oct 14, 2015)

sex


----------



## Margen67 (Oct 14, 2015)

with


----------



## vayanui8 (Oct 14, 2015)

hookers


----------



## Margen67 (Oct 14, 2015)

and


----------



## vayanui8 (Oct 14, 2015)

mothers


----------



## Margen67 (Oct 14, 2015)

died


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 14, 2015)

The German scientist


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 14, 2015)

, decided


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 14, 2015)

women


----------



## glitterandgameing (Oct 14, 2015)

titties


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 14, 2015)

sucking


----------



## glitterandgameing (Oct 14, 2015)

scissoring


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 14, 2015)

pornhub


----------



## glitterandgameing (Oct 14, 2015)

hentai


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 14, 2015)

boku no pico


----------



## glitterandgameing (Oct 14, 2015)

makes


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 14, 2015)

icecream


----------



## glitterandgameing (Oct 14, 2015)

chocolate-vanilla-swirl


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 14, 2015)

yummy


----------



## glitterandgameing (Oct 14, 2015)

interracial porn


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 14, 2015)

Japan


----------



## glitterandgameing (Oct 14, 2015)

is


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 14, 2015)

Amazing


----------



## glitterandgameing (Oct 14, 2015)

like weed


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 14, 2015)

drugs


----------



## glitterandgameing (Oct 14, 2015)

ciggies


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 14, 2015)

@smea does weed

Edit: Smokes not does xD


----------



## glitterandgameing (Oct 14, 2015)

me too (only you dont DO weed, you SMOKE it xD)


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 14, 2015)

Whatever


----------



## glitterandgameing (Oct 14, 2015)

Nerd xD


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 14, 2015)

Geek


----------



## glitterandgameing (Oct 14, 2015)

Dweeb


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 14, 2015)

weeb


----------



## glitterandgameing (Oct 14, 2015)

dweeb->weeb->weed xD


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 14, 2015)

Illuminati confirmed


----------



## glitterandgameing (Oct 14, 2015)

Obama


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 14, 2015)

black


----------



## glitterandgameing (Oct 14, 2015)

smoker


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 14, 2015)

snoop dog


----------



## glitterandgameing (Oct 14, 2015)

see


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 14, 2015)

MLG


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 14, 2015)

Guys this is the story one word at a time thread, not the word game thread


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 14, 2015)

Sorry mate. Couldn't think of any one word..


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 15, 2015)

and


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 15, 2015)

granted


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 15, 2015)

three


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 15, 2015)

microwaves


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 15, 2015)

, which


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 15, 2015)

makes


----------



## vayanui8 (Oct 15, 2015)

2


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 15, 2015)

ovens


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 15, 2015)

degrees


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 15, 2015)

hole


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 16, 2015)

and


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 16, 2015)

shit


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 16, 2015)

but


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 16, 2015)

shit but?


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 16, 2015)

and


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 16, 2015)

wtf?


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 16, 2015)

dude stop saying wtf


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 16, 2015)

stop saying non-sense you,  and shit but and, wtf?


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 16, 2015)

Lets start over



once


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 16, 2015)

there


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 16, 2015)

appeared


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 16, 2015)

to


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 16, 2015)

have


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 16, 2015)

ULTIMATE


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 16, 2015)

beings


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 16, 2015)

which


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 16, 2015)

were


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 16, 2015)

tasty


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 16, 2015)

. This


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 16, 2015)

is


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 16, 2015)

what


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 16, 2015)

Suckers


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 16, 2015)

are


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 16, 2015)

sucking.


----------



## Larsenv (Oct 17, 2015)

Unfortunately


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 17, 2015)

something


----------



## NES_player4life (Oct 17, 2015)

malfunctioned;


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 17, 2015)

attacked


----------



## NES_player4life (Oct 17, 2015)

by


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 17, 2015)

something


----------



## NES_player4life (Oct 17, 2015)

stinky


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 17, 2015)

and


----------



## NES_player4life (Oct 17, 2015)

ferocious


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 17, 2015)

and


----------



## NES_player4life (Oct 17, 2015)

it


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 17, 2015)

damned


----------



## NES_player4life (Oct 17, 2015)

mortals


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 17, 2015)

and


----------



## NES_player4life (Oct 17, 2015)

fairies


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 17, 2015)

and


----------



## NES_player4life (Oct 17, 2015)

all


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 17, 2015)

of


----------



## NES_player4life (Oct 17, 2015)

the


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 17, 2015)

troubling


----------



## NES_player4life (Oct 17, 2015)

beastie


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 17, 2015)

and


----------



## NES_player4life (Oct 17, 2015)

was


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 17, 2015)

stopped


----------



## NES_player4life (Oct 17, 2015)

in


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 17, 2015)

and

(going to bed, see you tommorow)


----------



## NES_player4life (Oct 17, 2015)

ate


----------



## Jwiz33 (Oct 17, 2015)

link


----------



## NES_player4life (Oct 17, 2015)

for


----------



## Jwiz33 (Oct 17, 2015)

his


----------



## NES_player4life (Oct 17, 2015)

meal.


----------



## Jwiz33 (Oct 17, 2015)

Dr. Mario


----------



## Crass (Oct 17, 2015)

Buttplugged


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 17, 2015)

Peach


----------



## NES_player4life (Oct 17, 2015)

,PacMan


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 17, 2015)

and


----------



## NES_player4life (Oct 18, 2015)

Namco


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 18, 2015)

and


----------



## Larsenv (Oct 18, 2015)

Ubisoft


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 18, 2015)

and


----------



## Larsenv (Oct 18, 2015)

dogs


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 18, 2015)

and


----------



## NES_player4life (Oct 18, 2015)

C.O.P.A


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 18, 2015)

and


----------



## Larsenv (Oct 18, 2015)

nothing


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 18, 2015)

and


----------



## Larsenv (Oct 18, 2015)

that's


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 18, 2015)

all!


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 18, 2015)

We


----------



## Crass (Oct 18, 2015)

Buttplugged


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 18, 2015)

all


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 18, 2015)

them


----------



## vayanui8 (Oct 19, 2015)

mofos


----------



## Blue (Oct 19, 2015)

.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Oct 19, 2015)

Wait


----------



## Blue (Oct 19, 2015)

for


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Oct 19, 2015)

this


----------



## Flame (Oct 19, 2015)

and


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Oct 19, 2015)

have m̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶1̶2̶ ̶y̶e̶a̶r̶ ̶o̶l̶d̶s̶ ̶a̶s̶k̶ ̶h̶o̶w̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶r̶u̶n̶ ̶r̶o̶m̶s̶ ̶o̶n̶ ̶f̶i̶r̶m̶w̶a̶r̶e̶ ̶1̶0̶.̶1̶ ̶x̶D̶D̶D̶D̶


----------



## Margen67 (Oct 19, 2015)

likes


----------



## Flame (Oct 19, 2015)

and


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 21, 2015)

shrek


----------



## NES_player4life (Oct 22, 2015)

senselessly


----------



## Blue (Oct 22, 2015)

drink


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 22, 2015)

bull


----------



## Blue (Oct 22, 2015)

shit


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 22, 2015)

until


----------



## Blue (Oct 22, 2015)

shrek


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 22, 2015)

shoved


----------



## Blue (Oct 22, 2015)

a


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 22, 2015)

onion


----------



## Blue (Oct 22, 2015)

Up


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 22, 2015)

his


----------



## ByteBite (Oct 22, 2015)

precious


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 22, 2015)

prettyboy


----------



## NES_player4life (Oct 22, 2015)

Mag-lite


----------



## Selim873 (Oct 23, 2015)

ASSHOLE


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 23, 2015)

butthole


----------



## Jwiz33 (Oct 23, 2015)

figurine


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2015)

!


----------



## Jwiz33 (Oct 23, 2015)

Mom


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 23, 2015)

slept


----------



## Jwiz33 (Oct 23, 2015)

with


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 23, 2015)

Micheal


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2015)

Jackson


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 23, 2015)

because


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2015)

Numbers


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 23, 2015)

are


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2015)

Gay


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 23, 2015)

like


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2015)

Bananas


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 23, 2015)

condoms


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2015)

could


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 23, 2015)

rape


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2015)

noses


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 23, 2015)

that


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2015)

possibly


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 23, 2015)

fucked


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2015)

my


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 23, 2015)

father


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2015)

supercalafragilisticexpealidotious


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 23, 2015)

spelling


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2015)

was


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 23, 2015)

hard


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2015)

cock


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 23, 2015)

in


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2015)

@Red3agle's


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 23, 2015)

ass


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2015)

felt


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 23, 2015)

happy


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2015)

just


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 23, 2015)

because


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2015)

deez


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 23, 2015)

nuts


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2015)

were


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 23, 2015)

big


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2015)

and


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 23, 2015)

soft


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2015)

and


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 23, 2015)

@glitterandgameing 's pussy (sorry lol)


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2015)

Lololololololol


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 23, 2015)

(breaking the rules) I am a dick lol


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2015)

Meh. 

(Wait, do smilies count?)


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 23, 2015)

( i don't think so)


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2015)

(Good!)


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 23, 2015)

haha


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2015)

Muchlolz


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 23, 2015)

IHAZALLTHELAWLS


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2015)

someday,Iwishtoleadthegbatemprevolution!


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 23, 2015)

IHAZFOUNDLOOPHOLEHAHAHAHH


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2015)

YOUHAZDEFINITELYFOUNDLOOPHOLE!!


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 23, 2015)

PMMEANDWECANLEADTEHREVOLUTIONANDOVERTHROUGHTHEGODS


----------



## nxwing (Nov 1, 2015)

And they were both killed


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 1, 2015)

YOUBROKETHERULES


----------



## nxwing (Nov 1, 2015)

And Red3agle died again


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 1, 2015)

THENCAMEBACKTOLIFE


----------



## nxwing (Nov 1, 2015)

And he died again but only this time, he has no chance of ressurecting himself because he got banned


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 1, 2015)

THENJESUSCAMEANDBROUGHTMEBACK


----------



## nxwing (Nov 1, 2015)

But y'see, the court rejected your plea to be legally brought back from the dead so legally speaking, Red3agle is finally dead.


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 1, 2015)

THERISNOCOURTINTHEHOUSEOFGOD


----------



## nxwing (Nov 1, 2015)

fuck. Were breaking them rules. Wanna make a new story?


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 1, 2015)

sure. Wanna do it over pm or create a new thread


----------



## nxwing (Nov 1, 2015)

Red3agle said:


> sure. Wanna do it over pm or create a new thread


Maybe this thread or another thread. You decide. If you do make a new thread, add v2 at the end.


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 2, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Maybe this thread or another thread. You decide. If you do make a new thread, add v2 at the end.


how the fuck was my thread locked for being off topic thats bull shit. It's the EoF. Are you on GBCtemp yet?


----------

